

The XPrize Foundation announces $15M open-source literacy prize - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/the-xprize-foundation-announces-15-million-open-source-literacy-prize-7000033934/

======
oldbuzzard
Here's the actual site
[http://learning.xprize.org/](http://learning.xprize.org/) not a press summary

